# Pulled Pork - Suggestions



## Duckbutter (Apr 19, 2010)

What's the best cut of meat for pulled pork? Shoulder? How long per lb? Rubs?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*pork butt*

pork butt,,,do a search on "rubs" theres a bunch of them.Good Luck


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*another*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=178578&highlight=pull+pork


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Be sure to use a Carolina finishing sauce when pulling the pork. It really enhances the flavor of the meat and you can barely tell it is there. Apply right after pulling the meat and mix. 

Here is a basic recipe:

1cup apple cider vinegar
1tbs salt
2tbs brown sugar
1tsp red pepper flakes
1tsp cayenne pepper

Warm vinegar in a pot and add all ingredients to blend. 


Trust me and do this. It really works


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Pork Shoulder*

AKA Boston Butt


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

how long per lb? till its done.
take it to at least 190 to pull it.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Iprefer sliced or chopped pork*

over pulled pork so I don't cook all the way to 190. I like to cook to about 175 degrees then rest and slice or chop. That is the way it is donein GA. where I grew up so I prefer it that way.

If you like pulled go to 190 which will be about 1-11/2 hr. per pound @ 250 smoker tem.


----------



## Duckbutter (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have to try it this coming weekend.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Look up Chris Lilly's recipe for the finishing sauce. I used to use his injection on my pork butt, but can't tell a lot of difference without it. I use www.texasbbqrub.com brisket rub on mine and it's really good and easy. It's great on a baked potato!


----------



## tunaboy (Jun 14, 2010)

*Great BGE pulled pork!!*

For pulled pork you can use shoulder or "picnic roast" with bone in. I use an apple cider injection w/ my own secret spices, yellow mustard rub with John Henry's sugar maple rub put on top of the mustard and then refrig for 12 hours. The mustard cooks off leaving the original rub behind and induced into the meat by the acidic nature of mustard. Right before going in my Big Green Egg smoker I use Dizzy Pig Dizzy Dust "course grind" to completly cover meat. I prefer to use apple wood chips but maple or pecan work well too. Its best if cooked to internal 185 using a temp between 250-265, and then wrapped in a foil tray covered/tented with foil until internal temp hits 200. I've let sit in coolers for 1/2 hour, 1 hour or not at all, and all seem about the same. (You can also use John Henry's Hot Sugar Maple rub for some zing).. Manintheboats finishing sause sounds awesome!!! I will be trying that next. I usually just use Dizzy Dust and apple juice to liven things up... Now i'm really hungry .. lol


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

200 pound hog killed, gutted, split in half with the skin on is what I cook.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

My wife smokes hers for a couple of hours and finishes it off in a pot with a spicy boil. It's amazing how good it comes out.

Mr Cannon makes some pretty good stuff at TexasBbqRubs. My buddy use to buy from him (lives right by him) for his competitions. Now he just uses ours. He's won/placed/showed ever since.


----------



## badbassassassin (Apr 18, 2006)

Rub it - sear it - and put it in a crock pot for 8 hours - works every time.

Good Luck


----------

